# Can't start net.eth0: "SCIO... File exists"

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I've finally managed to make this post here...   :Smile: 

When I boot up my laptop I am receiving the strange error when trying to start "net.eth0" that looks like subj.

However, after the boot, I can successfully work on my wireless interface.

Any idea on what is going on?

[code]

dmesg: 

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 (root@IgorsGentooOnNetwork) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #9 SMP Wed Jun 2 14:02:23 PDT 2010

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC

[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86

[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU

[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f6d3400 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f6d3400 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0007000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000feda0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x3f6d3 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 03F800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 03F700000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] PAT not supported by CPU.

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 7000-c000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000fc370 00014 (v00 DELL  )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3f6d3b1f 00040 (v01 DELL    M07     27D60609 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3f6d4800 00074 (v01 DELL    M07     27D60609 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3f6d5400 039FD (v01 INT430 SYSFexxx 00001001 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3f6e3c00 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3f6d5000 00068 (v01 DELL    M07     27D60609 ASL  00000047)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 3f6d4fc0 0003E (v16 DELL    M07     27D60609 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 3f6d4bc0 00028 (v01 DELL    M07     27D60609 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 3f6d4201 00233 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 3f6d403b 001C6 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 3f6d3b5f 004DC (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 126MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   node 0 bootmap 00008000 - 0000ef00

[    0.000000] (8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00377fe000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0001000000 - 000159cd34]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 000159cd34]

[    0.000000]   #4 [000009f000 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f000 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [000159d000 - 00015a3188]              BRK ==> [000159d000 - 00015a3188]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000008000 - 000000f000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000008000 - 000000f000]

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0003f6d3

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0003f6d3

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 259698

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c14a0580, node_mem_map c15a4000

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3967 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 254 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 32215 pages, LIFO batch:7

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 11 pages at c1d98000, static data 22620 bytes

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257668

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 video=intelfb:vga=0x305 initrd=/dev/ram0

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Experimental hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] Experimental hierarchical RCU init done.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:424

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1862.420 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000999] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0003f6d3)

[    0.000999] Memory: 1023636k/1039180k available (3136k kernel code, 14836k reserved, 1642k data, 284k init, 129876k highmem)

[    0.000999] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000999]     fixmap  : 0xfff9d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 392 kB)

[    0.000999]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000999]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000999]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000999]       .init : 0xc14b2000 - 0xc14f9000   ( 284 kB)

[    0.000999]       .data : 0xc131023b - 0xc14aad4c   (1642 kB)

[    0.000999]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc131023b   (3136 kB)

[    0.000999] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.001009] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3724.84 BogoMIPS (lpj=1862420)

[    0.001040] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.001164] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.001171] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.001177] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.001191] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.001196] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

[    0.001202] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[    0.001209] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

[    0.001214] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.001224] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.005371] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[    0.008454] ACPI: Core revision 20090320

[    0.016303] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.026616] CPU0: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T1350  @ 1.86GHz stepping 08

[    0.026999] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    0.026999] Total of 1 processors activated (3724.84 BogoMIPS).

[    0.026999] PM: Adding info for No Bus:platform

[    0.026999] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7520 bytes left

[    0.026999] net_namespace: 776 bytes

[    0.026999] regulator: core version 0.5

[    0.026999] Time: 22:16:35  Date: 10/08/10

[    0.026999] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.026999] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vtcon0

[    0.027110] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.027136] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.027142] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

[    0.027146] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.027151] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.027276] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7220 bytes left

[    0.030855] PM: Adding info for No Bus:default

[    0.030896] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.031657] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.046416] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.046424] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.046447] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.047203] PM: Adding info for acpi:LNXSYSTM:00

[    0.047255] PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI_CPU:00

[    0.047303] PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI_CPU:01

[    0.047358] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:00

[    0.047440] PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI0003:00

[    0.047575] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0A:00

[    0.049391] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0D:00

[    0.051192] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0C:00

[    0.051251] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0E:00

[    0.051310] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C01:00

[    0.051381] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0A03:00

[    0.051441] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C01:01

[    0.051500] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C01:02

[    0.051557] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:01

[    0.051584] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0F13:00

[    0.051640] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0303:00

[    0.051700] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0B00:00

[    0.051756] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0100:00

[    0.051813] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0800:00

[    0.051872] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C01:03

[    0.051932] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0000:00

[    0.052007] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0200:00

[    0.052064] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C04:00

[    0.056155] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:02

[    0.056183] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:03

[    0.056208] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:04

[    0.056233] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:05

[    0.060491] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:06

[    0.060523] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:07

[    0.061028] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:08

[    0.061054] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:09

[    0.065099] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0a

[    0.065127] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0b

[    0.065153] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0c

[    0.065179] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0d

[    0.069217] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0e

[    0.069246] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0f

[    0.069271] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:10

[    0.069297] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:11

[    0.073280] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:12

[    0.073309] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:13

[    0.073335] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:14

[    0.073362] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:15

[    0.073392] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:16

[    0.073419] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:17

[    0.073446] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:18

[    0.073473] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:19

[    0.073499] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1a

[    0.073526] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1b

[    0.073651] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:00

[    0.073805] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:01

[    0.074019] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:02

[    0.074171] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:03

[    0.074322] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:04

[    0.074476] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:05

[    0.074627] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:06

[    0.074778] PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:07

[    0.074893] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1c

[    0.074987] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1d

[    0.075077] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1e

[    0.075115] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1f

[    0.075144] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:20

[    0.075175] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:21

[    0.075257] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:22

[    0.075309] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:23

[    0.075544] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:24

[    0.075772] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:25

[    0.075806] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:26

[    0.075888] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:27

[    0.075941] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:28

[    0.075997] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:29

[    0.076062] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:2a

[    0.076092] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:2b

[    0.076158] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:2c

[    0.076191] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:2d

[    0.076223] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:2e

[    0.076260] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:2f

[    0.076294] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:30

[    0.076331] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:31

[    0.076361] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:32

[    0.076401] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:33

[    0.076431] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:34

[    0.076467] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:35

[    0.076497] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:36

[    0.076534] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:37

[    0.076567] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:38

[    0.076605] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:39

[    0.076636] PM: Adding info for acpi:device:3a

[    0.076658] PM: Adding info for acpi:LNXTHERM:00

[    0.076707] PM: Adding info for acpi:LNXTHERM:01

[    0.077096] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.077111] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.077125] PM: Adding info for No Bus:pci0000:00

[    0.077134] PM: Adding info for No Bus:0000:00

[    0.077232] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdff00000-0xdff7ffff]

[    0.077238] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14 io port: [0xeff8-0xefff]

[    0.077244] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.077250] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0xdfec0000-0xdfefffff]

[    0.077291] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdff80000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.077411] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xdfebc000-0xdfebffff]

[    0.077476] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.077484] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.077575] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.077582] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.077678] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.077686] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.077772] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xbf80-0xbf9f]

[    0.077868] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xbf60-0xbf7f]

[    0.077960] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xbf40-0xbf5f]

[    0.078063] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0xbf20-0xbf3f]

[    0.078145] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xffa80000-0xffa803ff]

[    0.078214] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.078223] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.078392] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.078401] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.078409] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0900 (mask 007f)

[    0.078419] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 3 PIO at 0c80 (mask 003f)

[    0.078492] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x1f0-0x1f7]

[    0.078501] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x3f4-0x3f7]

[    0.078509] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x170-0x177]

[    0.078518] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x374-0x377]

[    0.078527] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0xbfa0-0xbfaf]

[    0.078564] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.078571] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.078636] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x10c0-0x10df]

[    0.078828] pci 0000:0b:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdfdfc000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.079110] pci 0000:0b:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.079224] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xdfd00000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.079289] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge io port: [0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.079295] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xdfa00000-0xdfcfffff]

[    0.079304] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xd0000000-0xd01fffff]

[    0.079348] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdf9fe000-0xdf9fffff]

[    0.079410] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.079413] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.079421] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.079467] pci 0000:03:01.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdf9fd800-0xdf9fdfff]

[    0.079528] pci 0000:03:01.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.079530] pci 0000:03:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.079538] pci 0000:03:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.079583] pci 0000:03:01.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdf9fd400-0xdf9fd4ff]

[    0.079645] pci 0000:03:01.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.079648] pci 0000:03:01.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.079655] pci 0000:03:01.1: PME# disabled

[    0.079702] pci 0000:03:01.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdf9fd500-0xdf9fd5ff]

[    0.079764] pci 0000:03:01.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.079766] pci 0000:03:01.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.079774] pci 0000:03:01.2: PME# disabled

[    0.079820] pci 0000:03:01.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdf9fd600-0xdf9fd6ff]

[    0.079881] pci 0000:03:01.3: supports D1 D2

[    0.079883] pci 0000:03:01.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.079892] pci 0000:03:01.3: PME# disabled

[    0.079936] pci 0000:03:01.4: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdf9fd700-0xdf9fd7ff]

[    0.080005] pci 0000:03:01.4: supports D1 D2

[    0.080007] pci 0000:03:01.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.080015] pci 0000:03:01.4: PME# disabled

[    0.080078] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.080089] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xdf900000-0xdf9fffff]

[    0.080117] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.080123] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.080398] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

[    0.080479] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    0.080557] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

[    0.081235] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:00.0

[    0.081873] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:02.0

[    0.082518] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:02.1

[    0.083160] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1b.0

[    0.083792] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1c.0

[    0.084436] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1c.3

[    0.085077] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.0

[    0.085710] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.1

[    0.086353] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.2

[    0.086989] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.3

[    0.087629] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.7

[    0.088270] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1e.0

[    0.088910] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1f.0

[    0.089551] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1f.2

[    0.090192] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1f.3

[    0.090252] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:0b:00.0

[    0.090294] PM: Adding info for No Bus:0000:0b

[    0.090336] PM: Adding info for No Bus:0000:0c

[    0.090405] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:03:00.0

[    0.090479] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:03:01.0

[    0.090551] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:03:01.1

[    0.090626] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:03:01.2

[    0.090697] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:03:01.3

[    0.090770] PM: Adding info for pci:0000:03:01.4

[    0.090810] PM: Adding info for No Bus:0000:03

[    0.090974] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

[    0.091120] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *4

[    0.091256] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

[    0.091391] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11) *3

[    0.091527] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.091667] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.091806] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.091950] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.092241] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.092274] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.092505] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.092577] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.092627] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.092947] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.093154] PM: Adding info for No Bus:lo

[    0.093257] PM: Adding info for platform:regulatory.0

[    0.093287] cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

[    0.093292] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

[    0.093296] 	(start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    0.093303] 	(2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

[    0.093309] 	(5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.093315] 	(5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.093320] 	(5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.093326] 	(5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.093332] 	(5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

[    0.093341] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[    0.093519] PM: Adding info for No Bus:mem

[    0.093556] PM: Adding info for No Bus:null

[    0.093592] PM: Adding info for No Bus:port

[    0.093631] PM: Adding info for No Bus:zero

[    0.093673] PM: Adding info for No Bus:full

[    0.093715] PM: Adding info for No Bus:random

[    0.093753] PM: Adding info for No Bus:urandom

[    0.093789] PM: Adding info for No Bus:kmsg

[    0.093829] PM: Adding info for No Bus:oldmem

[    0.093867] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.093879] PM: Adding info for No Bus:pnp0

[    0.093882] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.113420] PM: Adding info for pnp:00:00

[    0.128112] PM: Adding info for pnp:00:01

[    0.128199] pnp 00:02: io resource (0x1000-0x1005) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

[    0.128208] pnp 00:02: io resource (0x1008-0x100f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

[    0.128235] PM: Adding info for pnp:00:02

[    0.128318] pnp 00:03: io resource (0x1006-0x1007) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

[    0.128327] pnp 00:03: io resource (0x100a-0x1059) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

[    0.128335] pnp 00:03: io resource (0x1060-0x107f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

[    0.128343] pnp 00:03: io resource (0x1010-0x102f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

[    0.128371] PM: Adding info for pnp:00:03

[    0.128467] PM: Adding info for pnp:00:04

[    0.128558] PM: Adding info for pnp:00:05

[    0.128644] PM: Adding info for pnp:00:06

[    0.128730] PM: Adding info for pnp:00:07

[    0.128827] PM: Adding info for pnp:00:08

[    0.128914] PM: Adding info for pnp:00:09

[    0.129013] PM: Adding info for pnp:00:0a

[    0.129557] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[    0.129561] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.129573] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9fbff could not be reserved

[    0.129580] system 00:00: iomem range 0x9fc00-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.129586] system 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

[    0.129592] system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.129598] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3f6d33ff could not be reserved

[    0.129605] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3f6d3400-0x3f6fffff has been reserved

[    0.129611] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3f700000-0x3f7fffff has been reserved

[    0.129618] system 00:00: iomem range 0x3f700000-0x3fefffff could not be reserved

[    0.129625] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.129631] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec0ffff could not be reserved

[    0.129638] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff has been reserved

[    0.129644] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed9ffff has been reserved

[    0.129651] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf0003fff has been reserved

[    0.129657] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0004000-0xf0004fff has been reserved

[    0.129663] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0005000-0xf0005fff has been reserved

[    0.129669] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0006000-0xf0006fff has been reserved

[    0.129676] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0008000-0xf000bfff has been reserved

[    0.129682] system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

[    0.129691] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.129700] system 00:03: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

[    0.129706] system 00:03: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved

[    0.129712] system 00:03: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

[    0.129718] system 00:03: ioport range 0x809-0x809 has been reserved

[    0.129728] system 00:08: ioport range 0xc80-0xcff could not be reserved

[    0.129734] system 00:08: ioport range 0x910-0x91f has been reserved

[    0.129740] system 00:08: ioport range 0x920-0x92f has been reserved

[    0.129745] system 00:08: ioport range 0x930-0x97f has been reserved

[    0.164474]   alloc irq_desc for 16 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.164477]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.164483] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.164504] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.190061] PM: Adding info for ssb:ssb0:0

[    0.190103] PM: Adding info for ssb:ssb0:1

[    0.190134] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:0b:00.0

[    0.190196] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0b

[    0.190201] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.190210] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xdfd00000-0xdfdfffff

[    0.190218] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.190229] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0c

[    0.190235] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

[    0.190244] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0xdfa00000-0xdfcfffff

[    0.190253] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000d01fffff

[    0.190266] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.190270] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.190279] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xdf900000-0xdf9fffff

[    0.190287] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.190304] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.190312] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.190321]   alloc irq_desc for 19 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.190324]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.190328] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.190336] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.190344] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.190350] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.190353] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.190357] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 1 mem: [0xdfd00000-0xdfdfffff]

[    0.190360] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 0 io:  [0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.190363] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 1 mem: [0xdfa00000-0xdfcfffff]

[    0.190366] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 2 pref mem [0xd0000000-0xd01fffff]

[    0.190369] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xdf900000-0xdf9fffff]

[    0.190372] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.190375] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.190402] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.190478] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.190759] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.191486] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.191846] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.191852] TCP reno registered

[    0.191942] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.192132] Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x1

[    0.192399] PM: Adding info for No Bus:msr0

[    0.192477] PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu0

[    0.192576] PM: Adding info for platform:pcspkr

[    0.192620] PM: Adding info for No Bus:microcode

[    0.192660] PM: Adding info for platform:microcode

[    0.192722] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.192950] PM: Adding info for No Bus:snapshot

[    0.193170] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.193178] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.196564] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

[    0.196699] msgmni has been set to 1746

[    0.196881] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 7144 bytes left

[    0.197438] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6988 bytes left

[    0.197468] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.197599] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.197607] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.197611] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.197681] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.197697] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.198011]   alloc irq_desc for 24 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.198014]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.198026] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.198046] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.198059] PM: Adding info for pci_express:0000:00:1c.0:pcie01

[    0.198109] PM: Adding info for pci_express:0000:00:1c.0:pcie04

[    0.198145] PM: Adding info for pci_express:0000:00:1c.0:pcie08

[    0.198300]   alloc irq_desc for 25 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.198302]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.198311] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.198329] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.198339] PM: Adding info for pci_express:0000:00:1c.3:pcie01

[    0.198376] PM: Adding info for pci_express:0000:00:1c.3:pcie04

[    0.198412] PM: Adding info for pci_express:0000:00:1c.3:pcie08

[    0.198595] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty

[    0.198635] PM: Adding info for No Bus:console

[    0.198672] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty0

[    0.198739] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs

[    0.198779] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa

[    0.198816] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

[    0.198853] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

[    0.198892] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty1

[    0.198929] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty2

[    0.198965] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty3

[    0.199010] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty4

[    0.199051] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty5

[    0.199088] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty6

[    0.199125] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty7

[    0.199162] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty8

[    0.199201] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty9

[    0.199243] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty10

[    0.199282] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty11

[    0.199320] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty12

[    0.199357] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty13

[    0.199394] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty14

[    0.199432] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty15

[    0.199472] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty16

[    0.199512] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty17

[    0.199551] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty18

[    0.199592] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty19

[    0.199633] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty20

[    0.199674] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty21

[    0.199715] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty22

[    0.199756] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty23

[    0.199798] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty24

[    0.199841] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty25

[    0.199886] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty26

[    0.199929] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty27

[    0.199971] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty28

[    0.200078] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty29

[    0.200116] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty30

[    0.200155] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty31

[    0.200194] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty32

[    0.200233] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty33

[    0.200272] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty34

[    0.200311] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty35

[    0.200351] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty36

[    0.200393] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty37

[    0.200432] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty38

[    0.200471] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty39

[    0.200511] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty40

[    0.200551] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty41

[    0.200590] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty42

[    0.200630] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty43

[    0.200670] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty44

[    0.200710] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty45

[    0.200750] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty46

[    0.200791] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty47

[    0.200834] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty48

[    0.200874] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty49

[    0.200914] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty50

[    0.200954] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty51

[    0.201002] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty52

[    0.201043] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty53

[    0.201090] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty54

[    0.201130] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty55

[    0.201171] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty56

[    0.201212] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty57

[    0.201253] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty58

[    0.201297] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty59

[    0.201338] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty60

[    0.201379] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty61

[    0.201421] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty62

[    0.201463] PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty63

[    0.201567] PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptmx

[    0.201665] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    0.201684] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.201701] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 945GM Chipset

[    0.202396] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7932K stolen memory

[    0.205127] PM: Adding info for No Bus:agpgart

[    0.205213] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[    0.205279] PM: Adding info for No Bus:fbcon

[    0.205847] PM: Adding info for No Bus:AC

[    0.205890] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    0.206037] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input0

[    0.206101] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.206493] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.206524] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input1

[    0.206575] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.206588] ACPI: Power Button [PBTN]

[    0.206620] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input2

[    0.206670] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    0.206678] ACPI: Sleep Button [SBTN]

[    0.206947] PM: Adding info for No Bus:acpi_video0

[    0.207046] PM: Adding info for No Bus:acpi_video1

[    0.207120] PM: Adding info for No Bus:acpi_video2

[    0.207194] PM: Adding info for No Bus:acpi_video3

[    0.207458] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input3

[    0.207510] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:26/input/input3

[    0.207520] ACPI: Video Device [VID1] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.207573] ACPI Warning (nspredef-0437): \_SB_.PCI0.VID2._DOD: Return Package has no elements (empty) [20090320]

[    0.207629] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input4

[    0.207680] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:2b/input/input4

[    0.207690] ACPI: Video Device [VID2] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.208216] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.208259] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.208299] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    0.208320] PM: Adding info for No Bus:cooling_device0

[    0.208354] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.208361] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.213024] PM: Adding info for No Bus:thermal_zone0

[    0.214587] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.214597] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (25 C)

[    0.214696] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.214723] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.214731] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.216438] PM: Adding info for No Bus:card0

[    0.216619] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

[    0.217342] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    0.217383] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/945GME/965G/965GM chipsets

[    0.217391] intelfb: Version 0.9.6

[    0.217443] intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 945GM, aperture size 256MB, stolen memory 7932kB

[    0.218466] intelfb: Non-CRT device is enabled ( LVDS port ).  Disabling mode switching.

[    0.218482] intelfb: Initial video mode is 1024x768-8@60.

[    0.218536] PM: Adding info for No Bus:i2c-0

[    0.218672] PM: Adding info for No Bus:i2c-1

[    0.218761] PM: Adding info for No Bus:fb0

[    0.218828] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vtcon1

[    0.218866] intelfb: Changing the video mode is not supported.

[    0.220686] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.222549] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.222597] PM: Adding info for platform:serial8250

[    0.222667] PM: Adding info for No Bus:ttyS0

[    0.222727] PM: Adding info for No Bus:ttyS1

[    0.222785] PM: Adding info for No Bus:ttyS2

[    0.222842] PM: Adding info for No Bus:ttyS3

[    0.223265] PM: Adding info for platform:parport_pc.956

[    0.223325] PM: Removing info for platform:parport_pc.956

[    0.223372] PM: Adding info for platform:parport_pc.888

[    0.223430] PM: Removing info for platform:parport_pc.888

[    0.223475] PM: Adding info for platform:parport_pc.632

[    0.223533] PM: Removing info for platform:parport_pc.632

[    0.223688] PM: Adding info for No Bus:loop0

[    0.223735] PM: Adding info for No Bus:7:0

[    0.223788] PM: Adding info for No Bus:loop1

[    0.223832] PM: Adding info for No Bus:7:1

[    0.223878] PM: Adding info for No Bus:loop2

[    0.223921] PM: Adding info for No Bus:7:2

[    0.223969] PM: Adding info for No Bus:loop3

[    0.224037] PM: Adding info for No Bus:7:3

[    0.224085] PM: Adding info for No Bus:loop4

[    0.224128] PM: Adding info for No Bus:7:4

[    0.224179] PM: Adding info for No Bus:loop5

[    0.224224] PM: Adding info for No Bus:7:5

[    0.224269] PM: Adding info for No Bus:loop6

[    0.224313] PM: Adding info for No Bus:7:6

[    0.224360] PM: Adding info for No Bus:loop7

[    0.224403] PM: Adding info for No Bus:7:7

[    0.224436] loop: module loaded

[    0.224514] PM: Adding info for No Bus:pktcdvd

[    0.224551] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.224744] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    0.224796] ide-cd driver 5.00

[    0.224886] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.224950] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.225093] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    0.225111]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.225113]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.225121] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.225156] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    0.225224] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.225296] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.225353] PM: Adding info for scsi:host0

[    0.225404] PM: Adding info for No Bus:host0

[    0.225452] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.225477] PM: Adding info for scsi:host1

[    0.225524] PM: Adding info for No Bus:host1

[    0.226459] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xbfa0 irq 14

[    0.226494] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xbfa8 irq 15

[    0.226694] b44 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.253028] PM: Adding info for ssb:ssb1:0

[    0.253070] PM: Adding info for ssb:ssb1:1

[    0.253102] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:03:00.0

[    0.253174] b44.c:v2.0

[    0.261057] PM: Adding info for No Bus:eth0

[    0.261354] eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:15:c5:a4:ba:e6

[    0.261462] PM: Adding info for No Bus:dummy0

[    0.261735] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon0

[    0.261768] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.261814]   alloc irq_desc for 20 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.261817]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.261822] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    0.261860] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.261864] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.261901] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usb_host1

[    0.261963] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon1

[    0.261997] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.265962] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    0.267084] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    0.267098] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xffa80000

[    0.278014] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.279150] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.280259] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.281357] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.282449] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

[    0.283537] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    0.284651] PM: Adding info for usb:usb1

[    0.284699] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.285818] PM: Adding info for usb:1-0:1.0

[    0.285869] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.286961] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    0.288106] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.1_ep81

[    0.288152] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.1

[    0.288206] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.1_ep00

[    0.288282] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.289391] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.290507] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    0.291593] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.291597] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.292674] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usb_host2

[    0.292723] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon2

[    0.292757] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.293853] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000bf80

[    0.294939] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.295991] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.297042] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.298098] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

[    0.299166] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.300254] PM: Adding info for usb:usb2

[    0.300300] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.301381] PM: Adding info for usb:2-0:1.0

[    0.301421] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.302481] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.303542] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.1_ep81

[    0.303587] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.1

[    0.303639] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.1_ep00

[    0.303692]   alloc irq_desc for 21 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.303695]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.303700] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    0.304760] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.304764] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.305811] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usb_host3

[    0.305864] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon3

[    0.305897] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.306982] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000bf60

[    0.308052] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.309110] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.310181] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.311256] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

[    0.312355] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.313473] PM: Adding info for usb:usb3

[    0.313520] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.314638] PM: Adding info for usb:3-0:1.0

[    0.314678] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.315779] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.316896] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.1_ep81

[    0.316941] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.1

[    0.316994] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.1_ep00

[    0.317060]   alloc irq_desc for 22 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.317062]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.317067] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.318191] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.318195] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.319324] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usb_host4

[    0.319380] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon4

[    0.319413] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.320561] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 22, io base 0x0000bf40

[    0.321698] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.322802] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.323884] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.324967] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

[    0.326060] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    0.327169] PM: Adding info for usb:usb4

[    0.327214] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.328328] PM: Adding info for usb:4-0:1.0

[    0.328368] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.329467] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.330567] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.1_ep81

[    0.330612] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.1

[    0.330664] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.1_ep00

[    0.330717]   alloc irq_desc for 23 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.330720]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.330724] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.331833] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.331837] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.332936] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usb_host5

[    0.332989] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon5

[    0.333037] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.334170] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 23, io base 0x0000bf20

[    0.335279] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.336363] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.337444] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.338527] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

[    0.339617] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    0.340743] PM: Adding info for usb:usb5

[    0.340791] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.341914] PM: Adding info for usb:5-0:1.0

[    0.341954] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.343051] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.344148] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.1_ep81

[    0.344193] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.1

[    0.344245] PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.1_ep00

[    0.344367] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.345446] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.346578] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.347674] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.348832] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

[    0.349926] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

[    0.351043] USB Serial support registered for pl2303

[    0.352189] usbcore: registered new interface driver pl2303

[    0.353261] pl2303: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver

[    0.354424] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.355580] PM: Adding info for platform:i8042

[    0.358410] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.359521] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.360617] PM: Adding info for No Bus:mice

[    0.360636] PM: Adding info for serio:serio0

[    0.360679] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.361

----------

## BradN

Your post is cut off - try to post only relevant sections of dmesg, and the screen output if possible (use digital camera if transcribing is difficult)

----------

## Muso

Or use pastebin to host the file and just provide a link.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Apologies for that.

Here it is.

Thank you.

P.S.: What strange is that if I ran "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start" from command prompt in GNOME I don't receive such an error...

----------

## BradN

It looks like your network is only being attempted to start (driver loading) at 58612 seconds of uptime, can you post the on-screen error the init scripts give at the beginning?

----------

